

To Thine Own Self Be True: A Social Network Experiment - era86
http://runtime-era.blogspot.com/2012/12/to-thine-own-self-be-true-social.html

======
Spoygg
Pretty shallow analysis :)

~~~
era86
maybe so, but am i wrong? it would be cool if someone with better background
on either subject would provide some harder evidence..

~~~
Spoygg
I would like to see some in depth writing in that post. Somehow I have a
feeling that it just caters to popular beliefs.

For me using Facebook and Twitter is all about getting information. I know
that feeling about which post is talking about, but never felt it in such high
intensity. Nor would I describe my social experience as a pure urge to share
everything with everyone. But I am not such an avid user of social networks so
I probably am not the right guy to talk about how social networks can take
over your life.

I am mostly in read only mode :D

I share most of stuff that I find interesting in my blog (more like a bookmark
stream) and have my blog setup to share on Twitter and Facebook.

In conclusion from such a raving title I expected a bit more meat :)

~~~
era86
fair enough

